# AF trains



## zorrow (Nov 5, 2013)

I have decided to go in a different direction with my trains. I am going to build a dual gauge layout. S scale Hyrail and Sn3. Both will be controlled with DCC.
So in the intrum I am selling off what I will not be using. I have listed a set in the for sale section for starters. Per forum rules I can list only one add per day. Please check daily as I will be listing a lot of items. 
Thanks, Steve


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

zorrow said:


> I have decided to go in a different direction with my trains. I am going to build a dual gauge layout. S scale Hyrail and Sn3. Both will be controlled with DCC.
> So in the intrum I am selling off what I will not be using. I have listed a set in the for sale section for starters. Per forum rules I can list only one add per day. Please check daily as I will be listing a lot of items.
> Thanks, Steve


There is no such rule about posting more then 1 a day.
As long as you don't post the same listing all over the place, ( double triple posting) that is a no no.

You can post any amount as long as you conform to the rules.
Where did you get the 1 a day rule from? 

Here, the rules (a copy and paste)

MARKET PLACE POSTINGS

We have several sub-forum sections specifically devoted to "for sale" and "want to buy" threads. These include:

-- For Sale or Trade (Member-to-Member): This forum is for non-commercial, member-to-member offerings. All items posted for sale here are required to have a price listed, but feel free to state OBO (or best offer) after said price if you are open to negotiation. Additionally, it is strongly recommended that you include pictures, but if you do not be prepared for members to hound you over not having any.

-- For Sale Elsewhere (eBay, other forums, etc.): If you have an item for sale, we would encourage you to offer it directly to our members, using the Member-to-Member section, above. You might find a more personal / targetted response that way. However, if you choose to offer the item(s) on another site, you can post a link here, in this section.

-- Product Promotion: If you're a commercial dealer, vendor, manufacturer, or the like, you can offer a description of a new item and/or services here.

-- Retailer Deals: Note the emphasis on "deals" ... If you're a commercial dealer, vendor, manufacturer, or the like you can offer items and/or services for sale at a discounted price/rate here.

Please do not create "for sale" posts and the like in any other forum sections than those referenced above.

Note:

All postings in Market Place sections are at your own risk. If a deal goes bad, Model Train Forum staff or ownership is not liable for any losses and can't help you recover them. It is a good idea to know who you're dealing with when buying and selling in the forum, that minimizes your risk of loss or disappointment.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Someone read the sticky! 


:appl:


When tworail types, tworail expects results. 



tworail said:


> Please restrict your listings to one thread a day in this forum.
> If you have multiple items, you can list them all in one thread.
> Excessive threads posted in the same day will be removed.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The New Guy said:


> Someone read the sticky!
> 
> 
> :appl:
> ...




Please restrict your listings to one thread a day in this forum. If you have multiple items, you can list them all in one thread. Excessive threads posted in the same day will be removed.

Yes read the sticky....above.

Says 1 THREAD a day and you can add MULTIPLE items in that THREAD.

So.....that means 1 thread a day and you can list a hundred items in that 1 thread if you want. But no MULTIPLE for sale threads. 

You can see that Zorrow does not see that or does not understand it as he is posting multiple threads bombarding the for sale forum. John consolidated some of these I see one more that should be where John put the others. 
That is what tworail was addressing, multiple threads not multiple ads in ONE. 

Also that sticky rule should be added to the forum rules to be legal as if you READ the forum RULES there is no mention of that in there.

Tworail doesn't type anymore he has not been here for years, the and super mod B&M longer then that.
The went MIA a long time ago, they gave up the site after they had their train giveaway contest.
Then poooof, they disappeared, vanished into thin air, pooof all gone. :smokin:


----------

